# He worked out to be a Stud



## elago (Feb 19, 2019)

Genesis's brother worked out to be quite the Stud!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a nice big male.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This one stays in the fencing?


----------



## elago (Feb 19, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> This one stays in the fencing?


No


----------

